# AlterIWNet closed down by Activision, C&D



## Satangel (Mar 11, 2012)

> Hello dearest Community,
> 
> As you've definitely heard, alterIWNet received a Cease and Desist notification from Mitchell Silberberg & Knupp LLP on behalf of Activision Publishing Inc, demanding that we stop our operations due to infringing US and International laws.
> 
> ...


Source
Well this ruined my day..... AlterIWNet basically made the unplayable playable IMHO, MW2 legitimate absolutely sucks thanks to hackers/noobs, and it's impossible to keep playing that because of all the bullshit that's going on. Meanwhile AlterMW2 has kept me going for over 16 days of playtime, and I'm still addicted.
Now all of this is gone. Don't know why they suddenly, after over 2 years, started worrying about this, but it's a fucking shame. *This absolutely rocked, free CoD online multiplayer, amazing community, proper PC support.*

RIP AlterIWNet, my most played games ever.....


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Mar 11, 2012)

Quite frankly I'm surprised they lasted this long. Good riddance.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 11, 2012)

FireEmblemGuy said:


> Quite frankly I'm surprised they lasted this long. Good riddance.


Good riddance? How can you possibly have something against this initiative, that actually treated the PC platform with respect and made games so much better? They never charged anything for it too.
If Activision thinks they'll get more PC customers now because they closed this, they should think again. I'm never playing MW2 again, couldn't stand it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 11, 2012)

Satangel said:


> FireEmblemGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Quite frankly I'm surprised they lasted this long. Good riddance.
> ...


Listen... It was too early for that kind of a platform. Why would someone who purchased the game legally want to play on a server that is not made by Activision? For mod's sake? I doubt it.

This was a typical hive of piracy - pirated copies didn't work with the Activision servers, they worked with Alter servers, gotta close Alter - plain and simple. Were the server opened much, much later, after the release of, I don't know, Modern Warfare 4, when the game would no longer in the spotlight, nobody would mind. right now? Of course people with frown upon it.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 11, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > FireEmblemGuy said:
> ...


Saying it like that gives me hope we'll see a similar project in a few years 
I know tons of people who bought MW2/BLOPS/MW3 via Steam, and then switched to the Alter version because of either:
Dedicated servers (less lag usually)
Almost 0% hackers, the Anti-Cheating of AlterIWNet actually worked
Mods like iSnipe for the quickscopers, zombies for whoever wanted that, XPx10,.....
Ability to block certain noobweapons (biggest reason, trust me, grenade launchers in MW2 make everyone ragequit sooner or later)
It's perfectly understandable to see people who bought the game on Alter-servers, simply because the Alterversion was just better.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 11, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Ability to block certain noobweapons (biggest reason, trust me, grenade launchers in MW2 make everyone ragequit sooner or later)


I disagree with that kind of thinking. The weapon's in the game, people can use it, you can use it, suck it up.


> It's perfectly understandable to see people who bought the game on Alter-servers, simply because the Alterversion was just better.


Perhaps, but it was at the same time a hub for pirates to play a game they did not legally purchase online.

Knowing life the source code for this will just accidentally "leak" (more or less intentionally  ) anyways, so you probably have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Zalda (Mar 11, 2012)

no no no no 
fuck you activision YOU FUCKING STINK, I'M NEVER BUYING SOMETHING OF YOU AGAIN PIECES OF SHIT


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 11, 2012)

Zalda said:


> I'M NEVER BUYING SOMETHING OF YOU AGAIN PIECES OF SHIT



Well if you're playing AlterIWNet I doubt you were buying their stuff before anyway.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 11, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > Ability to block certain noobweapons (biggest reason, trust me, grenade launchers in MW2 make everyone ragequit sooner or later)
> ...


It's in the game but it's overpowered as hell, ruining the fun for others. Why should it still be in the game then? It's against my principles to use anything n00b, I own the opposition my way, or don't own them. And I can assure you, I usually own them. I won't succumb to n00btactics, no thank you. If I get killed too much with launchers, I just go to another, better server. With Steam, that's impossible.

I hope so fucking much it leaks. So much. SO MUCH! I'll pay PayPal moneyz to whatever service pops up (just like I did donate 10 euros to AlterIWNet)


----------



## Zalda (Mar 11, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Zalda said:
> 
> 
> > I'M NEVER BUYING SOMETHING OF YOU AGAIN PIECES OF SHIT
> ...


i bought cod, cod UO, cod 2, cod 4, left4dead (is that from them?), guitar hero, thps 1/2/3/4 and some other games from them. but here it ends. fuck them. it probably won't hurt them but fuck it, i'm an activision hater now


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 11, 2012)

Satangel said:


> It's in the game but it's overpowered as hell, ruining the fun for others. Why should it still be in the game then? It's against my principles to use anything n00b, I own the opposition my way, or don't own them. And I can assure you, I usually own them. I won't succumb to n00btactics, no thank you.



Activision is in charge of their servers and they are more then capable to nerf the launchers if they deem that necessary. I'm sorry, but that's just not their angle. In the real world, when you get hit in the face with a grenade and that grenade happens to explode, you die. Plain and simple, there is no OP involved. If you claim you can overpower a tube user then why are you even complaining, just overpower them. Besides, tube ammunition is very limited, if they miss, they die. Every weapon requires a certain degree of skill, even a n00bgun. Besides, everybody "starts" at some point, they won't be running around with the tube all their lives.


----------



## Carnivean (Mar 11, 2012)

> Listen... It was too early for that kind of a platform. Why would someone who purchased the game legally want to play on a server that is not made by Activision? For mod's sake? I doubt it.


Because the official servers are unmoderated hack infested p2p shit heaps, perhaps? Simple fact is official servers are terrible.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 11, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > It's in the game but it's overpowered as hell, ruining the fun for others. Why should it still be in the game then? It's against my principles to use anything n00b, I own the opposition my way, or don't own them. And I can assure you, I usually own them. I won't succumb to n00btactics, no thank you.
> ...


They could definitely do that, sure, but why in fucks name didn't they do it then? It's so obvious they are OP, especially with the Danger Close perk (makes all explosives stronger).
CoD never aimed to be realistic, forget that argument.

Tube ammunition is unlimited for the übernoobs who use the One Man Army (which makes it possible to change your class at all times). OMA + Danger Close, and you're fucked.
I can overpower them but it just gets me enraged when they kill me with such a n00btactic. + not all the time I can overpower them, some maps they just own my ass with all this shit. And then the fun is ruined for everyone who's not n00bing around.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 11, 2012)

Zalda said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Zalda said:
> ...



So you didn't buy any games actually falling under AlterIWnet. You played them illegally on a pirated copy of the game.
Yeah they're fucking morons for stopping you from being able to do that.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 11, 2012)

seriously, the first time i played multiplayer for mw2 on this one, i died everytime i approached a building. either i am bad or there were chaeters


----------



## Fluto (Mar 11, 2012)

Zalda said:


> i bought cod, cod UO, cod 2, cod 4, left4dead (is that from them?), guitar hero, thps 1/2/3/4 and some other games from them. but here it ends. fuck them. it probably won't hurt them but fuck it, i'm an activision hater now


L4d/2 is from valve


----------



## FireGrey (Mar 11, 2012)

Damn, better delete my copy since it's going to waste now...
I didn't actually buy it so I don't have much to complain about, although it did have a lot better gamemodes than the official game.


----------



## X_XSlashX_X (Mar 12, 2012)

Well now this just put a damper on my day.......


----------



## Jugarina (Mar 12, 2012)

They must have got to big for their own good. That is what happens, they always go after the "big" or the "only" people. I'm sure there are other place's you can play like Garena, (one off the top of my head) and Im sure there will be a new "big" one spring up under a different name in the future.


----------



## Terminator02 (Mar 12, 2012)

Satangel said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...


I've gotta say, Foxi is dead wrong, I doubt he played the game much. When you can spawn 2 more tubes in 3 seconds (I believe thats how long it took with One Man Army Pro) and they have a gigantic range, they are clearly overpowered.

The whole argument of realism is entirely false, a good balance is 9000% more important to a good competitive game than realism. If one gun is so overpowered that no one wants to use anything else, everything else in the game becomes useless. So it's either you participate in the noobtube wars, try to play legitimately and get cheated by overpowered noobtubes all the time, or you play on the AlterIWNet servers (PC exclusive option obviously) where noobtubes are disabled.

Game developers (such as Valve with TF2) talk about the importance of a good balance all the time. If your game isn't balanced, it becomes a monotonous slog with everyone using one single weapon/class/loadout instead of everyone being able to figure out what type of weapons works best for them in their playstyle.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 12, 2012)

Terminator02 said:


> I've gotta say, Foxi is dead wrong, I doubt he played the game much. When you can spawn 2 more tubes in 3 seconds (I believe thats how long it took with One Man Army Pro) and they have a gigantic range, they are clearly overpowered.
> 
> The whole argument of realism is entirely false, a good balance is 9000% more important to a good competitive game than realism. If one gun is so overpowered that no one wants to use anything else, everything else in the game becomes useless. So it's either you participate in the noobtube wars, try to play legitimately and get cheated by overpowered noobtubes all the time, or you play on the AlterIWNet servers (PC exclusive option obviously) where noobtubes are disabled.
> 
> Game developers (such as Valve with TF2) talk about the importance of a good balance all the time. If your game isn't balanced, it becomes a monotonous slog with everyone using one single weapon/class/loadout instead of everyone being able to figure out what type of weapons works best for them in their playstyle.


I never said it is NOT overpowered, I said it is in the game and until Activision chooses to nerf it it is only fair to use it. Putting a gun that is overpowered to the point that nobody uses anything else was a bad move on Activision's side, but that said, rage quitting is not the answer here. Using tubes is not cheating, it's a legitimate and intended part of the game - they're being abused, that much is correct, and I myself was annoyed by them but I do not consider that cheating.

Do I think the tube issue should be tackled by Activision? Yes, I do. Do I think it should be blocked altogether? No, I don't. I think it should be nerfed by limiting the range and cutting down ammo supply to it to the bare minimum.


----------



## OJClock (Mar 12, 2012)

doesn't activision sell enough copies anyways?
seriously, they need to check themselves all the popularity has gone to their [company's metaphorical] head
first they treat their staff like shit, now modders...


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 12, 2012)

OJClock said:


> doesn't activision sell enough copies anyways?
> seriously, they need to check themselves all the popularity has gone to their [company's metaphorical] head
> first they treat their staff like shit, now modders...



As much as I hate Activision, people were stealing their game and playing it (online) for free.
This is a "fuck you pirates". Modders got his in a crossfire since they're a major minority in the grand scheme of things. AlterIWnet was so pirates could play CoD online for free. If it was better or not is irrelevant.


----------



## CCNaru (Mar 12, 2012)

>you just realized WoW is Activision/Blizzard

they will never get it right.


----------



## Splych (Mar 12, 2012)

Huh... So it's done. I guess that means Alter:BO and MW3 are also going down. The difference between Activision's official MW2 servers compared to AlterIW's MW2 servers is huge. It was cool to see people do this yet Acitivision still won't try to develop what these people just did. Curiously though, why won't Acitivision take whatever AlterIW used to develop dedicated servers and implement it into their own database? It would be a nice addition, and some people still play MW2.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Mar 12, 2012)

Zalda said:


> no no no no
> fuck you activision YOU FUCKING STINK, I'M NEVER BUYING SOMETHING OF YOU AGAIN PIECES OF SHIT


Yep, you totally make sense bro.

It's a shame it's getting closed, I fucking hate tubers with a vengeance and I really liked the absence of tubers. I loved the dedicated server support because the official servers were laggy as hell due to my location. But life goes on. Just because your candy was taken away from you doesn't mean you have to whine like a little bitch and cry all day. Just move on.

Damn man, show some self-respect.


----------



## YayMii (Mar 12, 2012)

...Oh, damn. Well, I have like every CoD game on PS3 (except for MW2, which my bro plays on 360), so it's not really an issue for me. *deletes*


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 12, 2012)

Activision hands out C&D's like pieces of candy, I've recieved one from them myself for some cheats that I made for skylanders on wiird. So this is not surprising


----------



## ChaosBoi (Mar 12, 2012)

Kinda wish I knew about this place sooner for Black Ops, but oh well. We'll most likely see something similar happen sooner or later anyway.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 12, 2012)

Zalda said:


> no no no no
> fuck you activision YOU FUCKING STINK, I'M NEVER BUYING SOMETHING OF YOU AGAIN PIECES OF SHIT


And you're the reason people lose jobs.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 12, 2012)

They pushed things when they made AlterMW3. If they had waited for the next CoD game to come out before making it, they probably would have avoided this situation.


----------



## qlum (Mar 12, 2012)

Considering the fact alteriwnet also distributed the dlc packs via the service I find it hardly uprising they got shut down. The only thing that surprises me is how long they lasted


----------



## Qtis (Mar 12, 2012)

Considering the sales for CoD and different platforms, I don't see why Activision didn't do this before. Cmon PS3/360 sales in total is around 22-24 million and PC sales are around 1 million for MW3. If piracy isn't a factor here, I don't understand how the problem is even in existence. "No one play CoD on the PC based on sales".

Hopefully Activision does something with possible problems in balance. Have people talked about the problems on Activision forums and the likes?


----------



## AmrElsayed (Mar 12, 2012)

AlterIWnet - Cease and Desist Petition

http://www.change.org/petitions/alteriwnet-cease-and-desist-petition-stop-the-alteriwnet-cease-and-desist-notification-from-activision#


----------



## Qtis (Mar 12, 2012)

AmrElsayed said:


> http://www.change.or...rom-activision#


100 people is quite a small amount compared to sales and the likes.. Also why not just petition Activision to make similar servers that AlterIWNet offers instead?


----------



## kthnxshwn (Mar 12, 2012)

Zalda said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > Zalda said:
> ...


Cute.


----------



## naglaro00 (Mar 12, 2012)

This sucks.

Oh well, at least my hard drive is now more spacious by 21.6 GB


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 12, 2012)

qlum said:


> Considering the fact alteriwnet also distributed the dlc packs via the service I find it hardly uprising they got shut down. The only thing that surprises me is how long they lasted


Until AlterMW3, AlterIWnet never interfered with Activision's annual schedule of CoD games.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 12, 2012)

TehSkull said:


> qlum said:
> 
> 
> > Considering the fact alteriwnet also distributed the dlc packs via the service I find it hardly uprising they got shut down. The only thing that surprises me is how long they lasted
> ...


+ they didn't host anything locally, nothing. Only made a guide with a reference to a torrent in, where you could download MW2 + DLC's. That's just linking a torrent, nothing illegal there.


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 13, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Terminator02 said:
> 
> 
> > I've gotta say, Foxi is dead wrong, I doubt he played the game much. When you can spawn 2 more tubes in 3 seconds (I believe thats how long it took with One Man Army Pro) and they have a gigantic range, they are clearly overpowered.
> ...


Don't mean to go off-topic, but Foxi NEEDS to see this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHCuJ5kiP5U


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 13, 2012)

Fuck Them.

Don't they make enough goddamn money from MW3 + Online ELITE sales?

I mean...do they THINK that they are going to get AlterIWNET players to BUY their products when they pull Square-Enix C&D shit like this??

I don't think so...they are going to get mad / rage quit. Hate Activision even more, and have even a less chance of buying their product from these actions. After the bullcrap with Chrono Trigger: Crimson Echoes being canned by SE, after years of development, I have not bought a single SE product after that...there will be people like that with this situation...I *bought* COD games when they got older, so I could enjoy the gameplay and story (what little their was).....but i'm really thinking hard about still supporting these greedy nazi's

The Mayans were right about 2012. The End of Complete Internet freedom. We've seen with Megaupload and countless C&D's everywhere for sites that we knew and loved, and this is part of it.

however, it's their fault...they bit off more than they could fucking chew when they fucked with Activisions current moneybaby, known as MW3...should have waited for Black Ops 2 to come out to start server work on MW3

Here's something to think about: It's quite ironic that Activision was created from snubbed programmers from Atari who were not getting the credit they deserved. They bandd together and created Activision to pursue *justice* for underdogs like them.

My.....how wealth and greed corrupt......just like Square-Enix, they have forgotten their beginning.

on a sidenote..I was a VERY avid AlterIWNET player for a while..when I had no job! ...I think Deus Ex: HR / DNF took my attention away or something like that.....I guess it will be a good reason to delete that copy of MW2 that I haven't launched in months....Need the space for GTA IV + ICEnhancer 2.0n..........oh wait...those mods are going to be illegal too now arn't they??

*Searches for a MW3 copy online*

and I had Zero plans to ever play this game


----------



## Satangel (Mar 14, 2012)

Probably my last game I've played on AlterIWNet:






Goodbye.....


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 15, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> *stuff*



tl;dr: You crying about a game company doing what it should be doing to protect their assets.

It's unfortunate but no matter how you look at it, it's a service for letting people play pirated copies of their games online.


----------



## Satangel (Mar 23, 2012)

It's amazing but true, this is actually still online! You can still enjoy MW2/MW3/BLOPS the right way, even today! Hopefully this was just a very early and cruel April Fools prank


----------



## Satangel (Mar 28, 2012)

0 servers online. 0 players online. It's over


----------



## triassic911 (Mar 28, 2012)

Satangel said:


> 0 servers online. 0 players online. It's over


Any alternatives? .....or will we have to go down the 'official' route?


----------



## Satangel (Mar 31, 2012)

triassic911 said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > 0 servers online. 0 players online. It's over
> ...


So far AlterRevolution sounds promising. I haven't tested it though, but it seems to work and do the same things AlterIWNet could.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Mar 31, 2012)

Satangel said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 31, 2012)

As long as they let recent releases be pirated, I very much support Activision or any other company in the same situation to C&D the pirate servers.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Apr 30, 2012)

Satangel said:


> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...




guys, guys, (& girls ), AlterRevolution *IS* AlterIWnet!


there are bits of code in AlterRevolution that are excatly identical to AlterIWnet.

And...when it force closes (there is a known issue with the lobby list crashing if you arrange the list accending too many times.....)

it says "AlterIWNET" has Shut Down.

plus the admins main name was "MaxDamage"..now it's "HighDamage"  clan, concidence?

so get ur asses over there!..we need more players!...lobby's to fill! asses to be kicked!..


----------



## Satangel (May 5, 2012)

Okay, I can now officially say I'm back to playing MW2 online, without paying anything. There aren't a lot of servers sadly, but it works, and I still have all my stats.
Can't give that much info about it, because it's considered Warez, but it works, free


----------



## Yyhhggtt (Jul 11, 2012)

four delta one now accepts non steam mw2 copies just simply use your old alteriw mw2 to run it,
sorry for the thread digging but it seems like no one knows about this

what makes four delta one better than alterrev, four delta one is ran by NTAuthority, the creator of alterIWnet.


----------

